# What do the English think of Australian's



## SmokedDUck (Jan 24, 2011)

My wife and I are hoping to move over to the UK in the next 2-3 years, and are just in the process of deciding whether we will or won't. Now I don't want to start an us vs them thread, where we end up having a big fight, but an oft ignored question I have found is what do the British think of Australian's?

The way we both see it is that we are moving to YOUR country, and as such we both want to be contributing members to society, where we both fit in well, pay our taxes and try and improve Great Britain (country undecided as yet). To do this, one thing we are really keen to know is what the perception is of Australian's. Please be straight up if possible. Are we lazy, job stealers, crass, brutally honest, hard to approach etc etc etc. At least then we can make a good decision that is a win-win situation for both parties! LOL!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've gone the other way (from the UK to South Australia) but I worked and was friends with a few Aussies in the UK before the move. 

I think thought that the Aussies I'd met were friendly but very straight talking. They were also hard working but also knew how to party. 

Not sure if that helps you or not 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SmokedDUck said:


> My wife and I are hoping to move over to the UK in the next 2-3 years, and are just in the process of deciding whether we will or won't. Now I don't want to start an us vs them thread, where we end up having a big fight, but an oft ignored question I have found is what do the British think of Australian's?
> 
> The way we both see it is that we are moving to YOUR country, and as such we both want to be contributing members to society, where we both fit in well, pay our taxes and try and improve Great Britain (country undecided as yet). To do this, one thing we are really keen to know is what the perception is of Australian's. Please be straight up if possible. Are we lazy, job stealers, crass, brutally honest, hard to approach etc etc etc. At least then we can make a good decision that is a win-win situation for both parties! LOL!


I would say that Australians as a group are as well regarded as any of the many nationalities represented in UK today. A lot of people have friends or relatives in Australia, which creates a sense of affinity, and most Aussies living in UK are either young, studenty type or well-established professionals. Around 36,000 Britons emigrate to Australia annually, so a lot of people have quite positive views about Australia as a desirable country. Also without sounding racist, the fact that the overwhelming majority of Australians one meets in UK are of white, European origin makes them less conspicuous as immigrants or migrants, with all the stereotypes such words conjure up. Of course how you get on with your British neighbours and colleagues will depend very much on you as people, your values, attitudes and behaviour.
Decades of Neighbours and Home Away, plus movies like Crocodile Dundee have somewhat coloured British perception of typical Aussies as laid-back, beer-swilling, sports-mad, fun-loving hedonists with perma-tan, but this is meant in a friendly way, with a touch of envy as they endure a cold, wet and miserable weather so typical of UK.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I've gone the other way (from the UK to South Australia) but I worked and was friends with a few Aussies in the UK before the move.
> 
> I think thought that the Aussies I'd met were friendly but very straight talking. They were also hard working but also knew how to party.
> 
> ...


 It is not where you come from that matters to people, but how you behave, respond, and accept our strange way of life and odd ways!!!! I am a northener having a house in essex, northeners are pretty straight talkers, what you see is what you get, essex people are not as up front, and sometimes can get upset/offended at straight talk, when this has not been intended, so can be a bit 'touchy', people from the southwest are very laid back and welcoming, so if you look at your own country you would see different characteristics, so my advice would be to just be yourself, as long as you have no intention of upsetting offending anyone, it will not be your problem if someone is not happy with you, they are grown ups and should behave as such, if people are small minded towards me and mine I just keep them at arms length or ignore. You will not be able to please everyone, so don't try. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Have been to some England V Australia rugby matches and the supporters get on really well  I would say Australians are very welcome in England, I think the only thing we find strange about Australians wanting to move here is why you'd want to come from such a huge, beautiful country in the forst place. (Grass is always greener!) Honestly don't know anyone that would have anything negative to say about Australians.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

The ones I've met were lovely, happy people... However they were a bit hot-headed.. Not as easy going as the British I don't think, but then again, that can be a good thing.  I have a good friend in Melbourne, hoping to go visit her soon.  Love the Aussie's


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

As a Yank who has lived in the UK extensively I don't see why you would experience anything much different from what I have. I and my wife who's from a country on the "continent" have always been welcomed.

The only thing I ever experience is a bit of light-hearted "taking the mick". I've asked people for directions and on parting they tell me "have a nice day" in a mock American accent. So you'll probably get "G'day mate". It's harmless stuff.

I agree that what's more important is your attitude and behaviour. If you go in a pub and start rubbishing Britain you may run into trouble. But that's just common sense.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

DavidO said:


> As a Yank who has lived in the UK extensively I don't see why you would experience anything much different from what I have. I and my wife who's from a country on the "continent" have always been welcomed.
> 
> The only thing I ever experience is a bit of light-hearted "taking the mick". I've asked people for directions and on parting they tell me "have a nice day" in a mock American accent. So you'll probably get "G'day mate". It's harmless stuff.
> 
> I agree that what's more important is your attitude and behaviour. If you go in a pub and start rubbishing Britain you may run into trouble. But that's just common sense.


True! very true


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

We love 'em.. We loved crocodile dundee! 

generally positive and i can't imagine you having any toruble.


----------



## karunaji (May 3, 2010)

Hi - having lived in the UK probably for more years than in OZ I can say the following- Oz people are regarded as hard workers, dependable in their places of employment and not clockwatchers. This is not generally the trend in the host country of your choice. 
Living in the UK is an interesting experience - London is really a unique metropolis - if you would like to enjoy its superb galleries and musems. Not quite as mad as Madrid - which seems to have lost the plot regarding hours for sleeping.

BUT to enjoy london, you really have to earn well. I think renting is expensive - and of course, we all know that since the bank crisis buying a place you need a substantial amount of cash up front to secure a mortgage.Yes - the public transport is better than in some places, but very congested, and relatively expensive - more so now, as there have been increases in the not so distant past.

Generally the larger cities are filthy. People do expect"someone else" to clean up after them - unlike in OZ where people do not take kindly to you keeping your section of the common parts clean.

You buy or rent into the largely late Victorian or Edwardian housing that was NOT intended for multi occupant use, you will be paying a lot of money for creaky floor boards above or below you - and beds, moans and music that might not be to your taste. Your shared common entry might be repeatedly left open because the all nighters were too drunk to close it -and I am talking of middle-class areas.

Go for aholiday by all means. Some of the best ethnic cuisine you will ever find- short of travelling across the planet - great for museums, galleris and a rich cultural life - but to live? NO WAY!!!!

I have found over the last decade that London has become even busier than it was, no let up in its noise level, people are stressed, ruder. The cost of living is high and your outgoings- utilities as well as local taxes are high. For base line survival you have to earn well - and unlike in OZ - you will get the winters, the cold - because the average domestic housing is not built well for that climate- a lot will go on heating.

Why on earth are you worried as to what they think of you???


----------



## Delphine Greene (Feb 18, 2011)

I love Australians and don't know anyone who has a bad word to say about them. After spending a year abroad in your lovely country I am hoping to move back out there one day.

Being a Londoner I am tired of over crowded, filthy city living and would recommend the English countryside or seaside towns to spend your time in. (In case you were stuck on where to go)

We don't have your beautiful weather but you will get to experience each of the four seasons at their best, spring is just lovely 

Good Luck with your move


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You guys and gals have a good reputation in the UK. Most Auzzies think they can drink but in reality can't, apart from that they are good people and welcome 

As said, keep London for weekends but living there is not nice, over crowded, dirty, ridicuously expensive to live there.

Birmingham is smack in the centre, its changed for the better the last decade or two and you can afford to live there. I live twenty miles from Cardiff in Wales, again a great city, nice mix of old and new, great airport (two if you include Bristol) with budget airlines that will whisk you all over Europe without breaking the bank. You can often get return tickets Bristol to Spain (various parts) for less the $100Aus.

While you are here, use the UK as a base, Europe is really so close it would be stupid not to travel all over. I've retired now and get cheap flights to Spain and Portugal, the Canary Islands (shortly) and am having a ball, I hope you both enjoy your time here.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

What do the English think of Australian's.....

Ive always found them delicious....lightly fried with a nice green salad!!


----------



## karunaji (May 3, 2010)

no doubt dressed in hymetus honey!!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> You guys and gals have a good reputation in the UK. Most Auzzies think they can drink but in reality can't, apart from that they are good people and welcome


hehe well my two Auzzies colleagues can drink more than my British colleagues!!

I think that most British do not have anything bad to say about Australiens (in fact that is a bit strange because they always have something to say about French, Germans, Americans and as I live in Manchester they like to have fun at the British down south or at the ones living in Liverpool !!  )


----------



## InspectorClusoe (Dec 18, 2010)

boring, loud, kangaroo wrestlers


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

InspectorClusoe said:


> boring, loud, kangaroo wrestlers


and thats only the ENGLISH!!!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Seriously now, as long as you have a sense of humour im sure you will be fine....dont take the jokes too seriously especially the sheep jokes!!!


----------



## SmokedDUck (Jan 24, 2011)

karunaji said:


> Hi - having lived in the UK probably for more years than in OZ I can say the following- Oz people are regarded as hard workers, dependable in their places of employment and not clockwatchers. This is not generally the trend in the host country of your choice.
> Living in the UK is an interesting experience - London is really a unique metropolis - if you would like to enjoy its superb galleries and musems. Not quite as mad as Madrid - which seems to have lost the plot regarding hours for sleeping.
> 
> BUT to enjoy london, you really have to earn well. I think renting is expensive - and of course, we all know that since the bank crisis buying a place you need a substantial amount of cash up front to secure a mortgage.Yes - the public transport is better than in some places, but very congested, and relatively expensive - more so now, as there have been increases in the not so distant past.
> ...


Because I keep reading the negative sentiments about immigrants and immigration within Europe and the UK. Not much point moving if we aren't welcome.


----------



## karunaji (May 3, 2010)

although more expensive, I would advise Scotland- far more civilized and civil -the older housing stock is also far far better built - real fortress stuff - and still an education system that far surpasses the English-unless you have the money to send your offspring to Blandford Forum or the Menhuin school if they are gifted.

I have not mentioned the crime rate. During my years in London have had attempted muggings three times and 3break-ins to my place. Not dissimilar in other cities. I still wouldn't worry what the English think of you - if it weren't for the healthy toing and froing of foreigners, they would still be eating their inedible cuisine!


----------



## fysbne (Apr 7, 2012)

There are many good things.. but here a couple of negatives / weird things that.. maybe just only apply in QLD not sure!

People are JEALOUS. - Tell a business owner you have purchased from one of his competitors in the past... you can almost feel the seething anger buried inside.. of course they never say anything. 


People are UNHELPFUL - This one I will never get my head around. People watching you do something wrong. Even if they know the right way, they wont tell you. Even close friends and families how offer or give advice. Australians like a level-playing field and that means letting you find out the hard way so you dont have any advantage! Insane!!!!!!!!!! Funny though I suppose. They might help a stranded person at the road side.. but that is different because you have just been unfortunate so of course they will help much more so than people in the UK. But anything that could mean you might get an unfair advantage... especially if its a mistake they have made in the past (jealousy thing again) they will quite often stand back and WATCH you do something the wrong way. Im sure its a bit different if you are a young attractive sheila but if you are another bloke... guys especially often wont offer advice. 

Also ive noticed.. in business people play their cards very close to their chest. Theres a lot of petty jealousy, people suing each other over trivial things. Workplaces can be very bitchy.. or at least you can almost feel some resentment. Strict code of not "sucking up" to your boss.. not doing more than is expected of you.. having to downplay your achievements and other strange things like that


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Your ethics for coming to the country are just fine, I think people in the UK only have a problem with those who want to sponge off the state and sit on their backsides and not speak the language!! looking at what you wrote you will get on just fine  we have friends who live in Bairnsdale Victoria and have met lots of their friends and family and I think the Australians are lovely people I really don't think you will have any problem? Is it difficult for you guys to get over here? we have just gone 6 months into trying to emigrate to OZ but fail as my oh is 42 and needed to pass an English exam  so sad because we would have loved to have made the move. Any idea where you hope to settle once you get here??? Kind regards Fay.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hollie Rose said:


> The ones I've met were lovely, happy people... However they were a bit hot-headed.. Not as easy going as the British I don't think, but then again, that can be a good thing.  I have a good friend in Melbourne, hoping to go visit her soon.  Love the Aussie's


I have been to Australia on holiday and work. And I love the Aussies 

BUT I CANT SAY THE SAME ABOUT THE ENGLISH


----------

